# First vacation alone



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

GermanHermit, 

Wow! I give you a lot of credit for taking a vacation by yourself! It takes guts. I suspect there's a lot of people even without SA that couldn't do that.
Wish you could post pics of your vacation. I'm so glad you had a great time! :clap :banana


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

That sounds really cool!  I really want to travel alone. I probably will once I have money and am older.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

That sounds like a lot of fun!  I actually used to take vacations by myself in college, since driving/road trips were kind of an escape from the anxiety of school .. if that makes sense. It can be a little weird when I'm checking into the hotel by myself, but haven't had any tragedies yet.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Sounds like you had a good time. I want to learn how to ride a horse.


----------



## lilkitty82 (Mar 7, 2006)

That sounds totally awesome!!!! Good for you!!!!! I hope in the near future that I can go on a vacation all by myself!!


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Veggie1 said:


> Wow! I give you a lot of credit for taking a vacation by yourself! It takes guts. I suspect there's a lot of people even without SA that couldn't do that.


 :agree Great that you were able to do that and have a good time! :yay


----------

